# Engineering Australia



## hossam409 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello there, I'm getting my qualifications recognised by Engineering Australia where I have to go through the Competency Demonstration Report (CDR). Where can find a examples or help abut such topic


----------



## hossam409 (Aug 8, 2014)

Many thanks for your response and the helpful link


----------

